# S.S Explorer 1935.



## Marsh. (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi All, I have just built the cargo ship Explorer 1935 scale 1/600 (1" x 50FT.) I had the help of a CD by Robert Wilson, have a look at his site [/URL]www.miniatureships.blogspot.com 
The ship is not perfect, but my first go at a scratch ship. Next the Glen Roy.
ATB Marsh.

[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## gretaston (Jan 7, 2011)

You made a nice job of it both model and the case,you must be very pleased with it, as it being your first scratch build, well done
as for me I am still working on my first model.
Regards,
Gretaston.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

It looks absolutely perfect to me, and I look forward to seeing your Glen Roy.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

She looks great for a first timer.
 Have you started on your Glen Roy?


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

ATB,
I have only just seen this a few moments ago. Well done - in fact very well done(Thumb)
It looks like you took in everything I had to say on the subject and really, it is very pleasing to see that I am able to pass on all the techniques of this fascinating hobby. I look forward to seeing _Glen Roy_ in due course.
Best wishes
Bob


----------



## Marsh. (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks All, Glen Roy is just a block of wood. I have just bought a band saw off the Bay, pick it up on Tuesday (will help I hope). 
http://imageshack.us/a/img802/56/glenroycargoliner.jpg
ATB Marsh.


----------

